# What do you think for maintenance???



## Nor_Cal_Angler (Jul 3, 2008)

Starting my dog on a Glucosmine, MSM, chrondroiton supplement and was wondering what you all thought about this one....

I have read through most of the topics brought up by a search and found mixed opinions and a wide variety of products...

some say...Human form is fine and your walmart/costco brands are good....
some say....Dog brand this and Horse brand that...they are better
some say...pill....pill crushed...liquid...etc..

so tell me what you think....

http://www.naturemade.com/productdatabase/prd_prod.asp?productid=73

I use some of there products...B vita, C vita, and Omega's as daily maintenance....

NCA


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Enjoying REALLY good results from Cosequine DS (Double strength)

Gooser


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

If I had a dog that needed a joint supplement and was not so bad it needed a prescription type drug, I would use Animal Naturals K9 Joint Strong. 

http://www.k9power.com/joint_strong.php

WHY you ask... Because it really works.


----------



## Indy (Jun 17, 2008)

You can get Farnam Next Level at feed stores or online. It's a palatable liquid glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM supplement made by Pfizer for horses and dogs. It will probably be in the Equine section, but the bottle includes dosing info for dogs.


----------



## susanb (Aug 15, 2008)

Both my vet and my orthovet tell me that the joint supplements are not regulated, so many of the products out there have very little actual glucosamine and or chondroitin in them. The only products that have actual efficacy studies done are Cosaquin and Dasuquin. These cost a bit more but I know that I am getting what I pay for.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Cosaquin has worked best for me.


----------

